# Heartburn!!!



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

I started taking Nature-throid a few weeks ago, I started on the smallest dose and now I have the worst heartburn! Is this normal? Any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kimberlys said:


> I started taking Nature-throid a few weeks ago, I started on the smallest dose and now I have the worst heartburn! Is this normal? Any suggestions?


Wow!! That could be a total bummer! What are you taking, 1/4 grain (16.25 mg?)

How are you taking this? Empty stomach?


----------



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes I'm on 1/4 grain and I started to take it on a empty stomach but then I started to have heartburn so I started to take it after breakfast. It is a bummer because I've tried all the synthetics and would get hives and felt horrible! I was so excited because I did start to improve except for the really bad heartburn. Any advice would be appreciated because if this dont work I'm at a loss of what to do!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kimberlys said:


> Yes I'm on 1/4 grain and I started to take it on a empty stomach but then I started to have heartburn so I started to take it after breakfast. It is a bummer because I've tried all the synthetics and would get hives and felt horrible! I was so excited because I did start to improve except for the really bad heartburn. Any advice would be appreciated because if this dont work I'm at a loss of what to do!


When do you take it after eating? I would suggest 30 minutes.


----------



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

I would wait a few hours..around 11:30. Do you think if I switched to another brand it would help? I wonder what others are doing if you can tolerate meds. What a battle this has been


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kimberlys said:


> I would wait a few hours..around 11:30. Do you think if I switched to another brand it would help? I wonder what others are doing if you can tolerate meds. What a battle this has been


I think by that time, food has moved out of your tummy. If you are consistant in what you do, it matters little whether you take it on a full stomach or not as meds will be adjusted (titrated) accordingly.

Try taking 15 to 20 minutes after eating. See what happens.


----------



## Kimberlys (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Andros for all you do!!!


----------

